
Helping organizations do more without collecting more data - delroth
https://security.googleblog.com/2019/06/helping-organizations-do-more-without-collecting-more-data.html
======
pt
From [https://github.com/google/private-join-and-
compute](https://github.com/google/private-join-and-compute):

 _" Our protocol has security against honest-but-curious adversaries. This
means that as long as both participants follow the protocol honestly, neither
will learn more than the size of the intersection and the intersection-sum.
However, if a participant deviates from the protocol, it is possible they
could learn more than the prescribed information."_

Also: _" Disclaimers: This is not an officially supported Google product. The
software is provided as-is without any guarantees or warranties, express or
implied."_

